# 07/04 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Cena's Back for Independence Day



## CJ

*Talking Stick Resort Arena 
Phoenix, AZ*​


> On a special July 4th edition of SmackDown LIVE, John Cena makes his long-awaited return to Team Blue. However, the 16-time World Champion’s Free Agent status has the WWE Universe wondering if this might be his last time he’ll be on SmackDown LIVE before heading to Raw. Plus, The New Face of America and United States Champion, Kevin Owens, will find out who his WWE Battleground opponent will be after an Independence Day Battle Royal!











*The New Day and The Usos square off in a Rap Battle this Tuesday on SmackDown LIVE*​


> SmackDown Tag Team Champions The Usos will get the chance to prove that they are truly better at everything than The New Day on the July 4 edition of SmackDown LIVE when the two teams trade bars in a Rap Battle.
> 
> Jimmy & Jey Uso were feeling extra cocky after defeating The Hype Bros last week, preventing Mojo Rawley & Zack Ryder from earning an opportunity at their titles. After the match, The New Day arrived to reveal that they would be challenging for The Usos’ titles at WWE Battleground.
> 
> The confrontation took a turn for the lyrical when the champions dropped a rhyme on their challenges, and The New Day responded in kind. But this Tuesday on SmackDown LIVE, who will bring the super-hot rhymes and extinguish the competition?











*Independence Day Battle Royal on SmackDown LIVE to determine United States Champion Kevin Owens’ WWE Battleground opponent*​


> United States Champion Kevin Owens’ opponent for WWE Battleground on Sunday, July 23 will be determined this Tuesday in an Independence Day Battle Royal on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> AJ Styles has made it clear in recent weeks that he is coming after Owens, as he wants to represent the United States as its champion. The New Face of America gloated that The Phenomenal One would never get to answer his open challenge because he doesn’t deserve it.
> 
> However, SmackDown LIVE General Manager Daniel Bryan, who saw things a little differently than Owens, expanded the list of potential challengers to Owens’ title, much to the chagrin of KO.
> 
> Now, some of SmackDown LIVE’s top competitors will face off in an over-the-top-rope melee for an opportunity at Owens’ prize. Can Styles earn the chance he’s been looking for, or will a new Superstar emerge from the pack to challenge the United States Champion? Find out on the July 4 edition of SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*John Cena to return to SmackDown LIVE on the Fourth of July*​


> The Fourth of July, a time for family, friends, fireworks … and JOHN CENA!
> 
> The Cenation Leader will return to WWE when SmackDown LIVE airs on Independence Day. Cena has not been seen on WWE television since WrestleMania 33, when he famously proposed to Nikki Bella.
> 
> What will the 16-time World Champion have to say about the state of the blue brand upon his return? Find out on SmackDown LIVE on the Fourth of July.











*Naomi to defend SmackDown Women’s Title against Lana this Tuesday*​


> After making claims of a controversial ending in her previous title opportunity, Lana has been granted another chance to challenge SmackDown Women’s Champion Naomi this Tuesday on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Shortly after her quick defeat at the hands of Naomi this past Tuesday, Lana took to Twitter and pointed out that her shoulder was off the mat as the champion pinned her for the three-count, also throwing some shade at the referees and WWE officials in the process.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879900529140183040
> To clear things up once and for all, SmackDown LIVE General Manager Daniel Bryan announced on Friday that The Ravishing Russian will get another opportunity to prove herself against Naomi.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880833797406826499
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880834222285611008
> Will Naomi once again dash Lana’s championship dreams, or will the third time be a charm in The Ravishing Russian’s quest to claim the SmackDown Women’s Title? Find out this Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## Ace

Cena to save Crapdown?


----------



## Irig

Nothing to say about WWE title .... Hmmm

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnie

GIVE ME RUSEV GODDAMN IT :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## Brock

Cena back................yay? Depends on what feud he's back for TBH.

Still sounds like another meh week of SD, IMO.

Rusev maybe? Maybe? Maybe? If they remember they still pay him that is.


----------



## validreasoning

Women's title match might be a setup for a mitb cash-in

I wonder will they do that though on what will be least watched episode of the year by far


----------



## Wrestling_Is_Fun

I can't wait to see the show tomorrow. Smackdown has been pretty good lately.


----------



## Simply Flawless

I think i'll just change the channel once Fruity Pebbles ugly face shows up on my screen


----------



## The Tempest

DolphZigglerRules said:


> I can't wait to see the show tomorrow. Smackdown has been pretty good lately.


No.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

The rap battle and Naomi vs Lana III make me not want to watch.

Kevin Owens, AJ Styles, and Sami Zayn do make me want to watch, but it'll probably annoy or anger me to see what happens.

Oh ya, Baron Corbin is Mr. MitB, and Carmella is Mrs. MitB. That's a downer before the show even starts.

Cena coming back sounds good, and as much as I want to see Rusev on TV I do not want a feud between them. It'll be useless filler, and they already had a long feud a few years ago. There's plenty for each of them to do without crossing paths.

And I can't forget that there's an 80% chance that Becky will get fucked without overcoming anything.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cena will get people tuning in, US Title challenge might be worth watching.

The rest will probably be the same standard garbage, Rap Battle and Naomi vs Lana again fpalm


----------



## Lewdog1976

Will America Alpha be on the July 4th show?.... how long have they been off tv?


----------



## JC00

Lewdog1976 said:


> Will America Alpha be on the July 4th show?.... how long have they been off tv?


1 week.

Gable challenged Owens in the open challenge 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Lewdog1976

JC00 said:


> 1 week.
> 
> Gable challenged Owens in the open challenge 2 weeks ago.


That doesn't count... I said American Alpha. :wink2:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Rap battle, Fashion Files, Bimbo VS Embarassing Diva, bad Champ, and return of a star way past his prime.
No thanks.
If I want to watch Impact, I watch Impact.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Rap battle, Fashion Files, Bimbo VS Embarassing Diva, bad Champ, and return of a star way past his prime.
> No thanks.
> If I want to watch Impact, I watch Impact.


Cena isn't way past his prime. Hell he's been pulling out new moves recently and is still in better shape than 75% of the roster.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Hopefully American Alpha are confirmed as the guys who attacked Breezango and they can finally turn heel


----------



## Mango13

Show looks pretty lackluster tbh.


----------



## ellthom

John Cena to insert himself into the battle royal and win :troll


----------



## Simply Flawless

We need training montages featuring Randy :maury


----------



## starsfan24

I'm in for a Ru Ru return.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh fantastic, Cena's back -_- I haven't missed him lol.

Naomi vs Lana again though :lmao So either Naomi is gonna embarrass Lana once again or Lana is winning which will suck.


----------



## Ace

Cena making his return on Beat up John Cena day :lol


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> Cena making his return on Beat up John Cena day :lol


Perfect time for Rusev to make his grand return in a tank and beathimup...


----------



## Uptown King

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Rap battle, Fashion Files, Bimbo VS Embarassing Diva, bad Champ, and return of a star way past his prime.
> No thanks.
> If I want to watch Impact, I watch Impact.


Hahaa.


----------



## redban

Looking forward to Cena. He has a lot of haters, but the truth is that he's one of the best all-around performers. He'll cut an A+ promo for sure; maybe he'll wrestle a good match too.

No idea about this "free agent" stuff though. I hope he doesn't go to RAW. Their main event scene is congested (Rollins barely gets a spot nowadays); and Cena must work a program with Jinder.


----------



## bradatar

starsfan24 said:


> I'm in for a Ru Ru return.




As long as he destroys Cena.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown King

bradatar said:


> As long as he destroys Cena.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lol if Rusev returns tonight and destroys Cena.


----------



## bradatar

Uptown King said:


> I lol if Rusev returns tonight and destroys Cena.




Me too, but they've been on fire making me laugh. Braun coming out of an ambulance for his return, them literally going attitude era last night 5 different times (mainly swearing), and to have Cena get MACHKAD on the 4th would be icing on the cake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

When you know RuRu is likely coming back tonight :rusevyes

When you know he most likely is gonna get fed to Cena again :fuckthis


----------



## JDP2016

I hope Lana wins the title and holds it through Summerslam just to make things interesting.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

JDP2016 said:


> I hope Lana wins the title and holds it through Summerslam just to make things interesting.


Did you mean interesting or embarrassing?


----------



## Mox Girl

What a cheesey video package :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

I hope the Cenation here is ready. Here he is!! :CENA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cena!!!!!!!! Fugg it, I'll mark!


----------



## bradatar

Cmon Ru Ru 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

wow they are already milking Johnny's return.


----------



## ACSplyt

JAWWWWWWWWWWWN CEEEEEEEEEENA!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh good, lets get Cena out of the way first lol :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Kinda dissapointed that he is not debuting a new shirt.


----------



## Griselda

Damn, seeing Cena outside of WWE so much, it's dawning on me how absolutely stupid he looks in his WWE getup.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Loudest pop WWE has had in months...


----------



## Mugging of Cena

The champ... is... heeeeeeerrrrreee!


----------



## wkc_23

It's actually amazing to see Cena again. Never thought I'd say those words


----------



## Mordecay

Cena, the other person alongside Angle who loves when people says he sucks :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Independence Day wasn't meant for black folks.

TRUTH!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

You can tell by the start of this promo who is coming to interrupt him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

He's taking the belt from Jinder :lol

And I'm glad about that. The WWE title needs some legitimacy again.


----------



## Mox Girl

This 4th of July pandering is annoying for somebody like me who is outside the USA tbh.


----------



## Lewdog1976

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> You can tell by the start of this promo who is coming to interrupt him.


Rusev Machka.


----------



## SovereignVA

PREDICTION: Owens interrupts Cena to brag about being the 'Face of America' on 4th of July and the main event is Cena vs Owens


----------



## TD_DDT

This promo sounds familiar.


----------



## Uptown King

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> You can tell by the start of this promo who is coming to interrupt him.


Who?


----------



## Mango13

Jesus hes been back for 10 minutes and I wish he would go away again


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Already teasing that WM match, eh...


----------



## Abisial

No Dean Ambrose mention, fuck you.


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena called out the whole fucking roster!

Hype


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEE when Cena is like this!


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO "I'm an all timer" :lmao Not anymore you're not lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Silly APPLEDOOOOO, you *are* a part-timer and you *have* gone Hollywood. :kobelol


----------



## Headliner

Yeah they are so doing Cena/Reigns.


----------



## SAMCRO

Just said he isn't a part timer then proceeded to say his time here is limited, um that makes you a part timer John sorry.


----------



## Lewdog1976

So Cena just said his time in WWE is limited... Just a couple months ago he said he was going to be in the WWE for a long time.


----------



## wkc_23

Reigns and Cena will happen at WM, I think.


----------



## Nicky Midss

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## TD_DDT

Anyone that DID NOT predict Rusev coming out, shame on you.


----------



## Abisial

WEE WOOO WEE WOOOO WEE WOOO

GENERIC FOREIGN HEEL INCOMING


----------



## SovereignVA

Delaying Rusev's debut to the 4th of July is a nice touch.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

There he is.

Nice beard


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm actually glad to see Rusev :lol


----------



## Headliner

:rusevyes


----------



## SAMCRO

RUSEV!! OH SHIT!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Rusev!!!


----------



## the_hound

fucking ruined rusev already


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

RU-RU IS FINALLY BACK!!! :WOO roud :dance


----------



## Victor Chaos

RUSEV!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Rusev :mark: :mark: :mark..


----------



## Mordecay

That pop for Ruru :rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## bradatar

Told ya Ru Ru...he's going over Cena at SS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

Amazing. Waiting months to finally debut at Smackdown and only to job Cena. Poor Rusev fpalm.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Cena got me calling up my local recruiting office. 

:cena4


----------



## Mox Girl

Rusev's got a point. Cena always gets special treatment lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Those fuggers shoulda popped louder for Rusev!

FFS!


----------



## GothicBohemian

So happy to see Rusev back.


----------



## redban

Rusev reminds me so much of Zangief from Street Fighter; it's his build:


----------



## finalnight

Good promo by Rusev as well.


----------



## wkc_23

Fuck the "what" chants. I hate them.


----------



## Trophies

So happy to see Rusev...but with Cena again ahh


----------



## SAMCRO

God do we really need two anti American foreign heels on the same show?


----------



## Mox Girl

Does John not know how to pronounce Bulgaria? :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mugging of Cena said:


> Cena got me calling up my local recruiting office.
> 
> :cena4


:jet5


----------



## Lewdog1976

Did Cena say bulge area on purpose or did he really mispronounce it?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Rusev is back to get buried...again.


----------



## Nolo King

Exuberant to see Rusev back, but not under these circumstances.. Poor dudes gonna get eaten..


----------



## Mordecay

Americans sure like to chant for Murica


----------



## SovereignVA

It's nice to see Rusev back, and being as generic as he was before.


----------



## TD_DDT

Cena said bulge-area. Some sort of gay type of joke I guess.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Randy and Cena VS Jinder and Rusev main event.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Just be done with this old foreign heel shtick already. It's 2017. In kayfabe, if America is so bad, then why is your employer American? Lol that's what I want to ask


----------



## Ace

Probably a number 1 contender match for the WWE title between Cena and Rusev at Battleground.

Winner gets Jinder at Summerslam.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Rusev >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Mahal


----------



## Abisial

SAMCRO said:


> God do we really need two anti American foreign heels on the same show?


There's 3. Kevin Owens is currently doing this shtick.


----------



## DammitChrist

Rusev's one-liners are back :mark:

"That's not a compliment, you dumb Americans" :lol


----------



## wkc_23

I wish Rusev wasn't wasted on Cena. He deserve so much better.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Fuck you Rusev! Leave hamburgers and hot dogs out of this!

:cuss:


----------



## Mox Girl

This is so annoying, too much America stuff. I'm bored.


----------



## Dextro

Rusev is too good to play the foreign heel. Fuck this nationalism pandering.


----------



## TD_DDT

Flag match!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Flag match...

Vince Russo would be so proud.


----------



## Mango13

Welcome back Rusev, your reward for returning from injury is to be fed to Cena, this fucking company lol


----------



## Trophies

Flag match? Da hell


----------



## Victor Chaos

Yeah. Rusev does what he wants when he wants.


----------



## DoubtGin

So much time to repackage Rusev and tweak his character and they decide to throw all of that potential away for another Anti-American shit run.


----------



## The High King

fuck off cena with your yankee bullshit
Cena getting upset about anti amercian comments while mocking another country and the simple yanks too dumb to spot the irony


----------



## Leather Rebel

Ru Ru deserve so much better than this ultra generic crap.


----------



## JDP2016

Bryan Jericho said:


> Did you mean interesting or embarrassing?


At this point, I don't care.


----------



## Ace

What pointless dribble that was.


----------



## Nicky Midss

wait, lana wrestles now? :kobe


----------



## bradatar

Knew it. Jawn gonna put him over at SS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewdog1976

So... are they splitting up American Alpha? Or is Jason Jordan hurt?


----------



## Abisial

Jason is so turning on Gable soon.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ and Gable :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Alpha! :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Rap battle? Oh lawd. This could be awesome or just horrible.


----------



## SovereignVA

Styles might make Gable right here.


----------



## Mox Girl

Where's Jason Jordan? Is he injured or something?


----------



## Headliner

Gable vs Styles. :mark: 

Plz give it time.


----------



## Ace

Potentially two matches for AJ in one night :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Man if they give Jason Jordan a lame ass gimmick/typical black stereotype gimmick....bruhh..


----------



## wkc_23

Never thought I'd see this match. Can't wait.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I doubt that rap battle won't be nearly as good as this one.


----------



## Lewdog1976

So no one has a clue about Jason Jordan and why he is missing?


----------



## Mordecay

Gable vs AJ, the match I never thought I needed until now


----------



## GothicBohemian

I'm seeing complaints about it, so: The USA stuff is annoying and, yes, stupid when coupled with the _bulge-area_ pronunciation and such, but it's the national holiday and Cena's return, so should be expected. It's not aimed at us non-Americans so just ignore it.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> This is so annoying, too much America stuff. I'm bored.


 It's so lame... most international viewers give zero fucks about it it all, a lot of Americans are probably the same.


----------



## YankBastard

Gable looking like he's going to cry. Looks like AA is being quietly broken up. Looks like Jason Jordan's time to shine. Maybe he wins the battle royal if he's in.


----------



## YankBastard

Lewdog1976 said:


> So no one has a clue about Jason Jordan and why he is missing?


I think AA is being quietly broken up. I'm thinking Jason Jordan is in the battle royal and he either wins it or does a good job. Time for JJ to shine.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

I don't know why people are complaining like you have never saw WWE product before, it's like complaing about Christmas episode.


----------



## Uptown King

Ablack man main evented RAW last night so why not SDL tonight. Jason Jordan for the WWE title, fuck it.


----------



## Abisial

>With Jason Jordan


----------



## Lewdog1976

YankBastard said:


> I think AA is being quietly broken up. I'm thinking Jason Jordan is in the battle royal and he either wins it or does a good job. Time for JJ to shine.


If they want Gable to be solo they should team Jordan with Shelton Benjamin.

But they just announced Gable as half of American Alpha...so they are not broken up?


----------



## Mox Girl

That is an ugly singlet Gable is wearing :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Styles vs. Gable should be awesome. Pleased to see Chad continuing to get chances to shine, since he has a greater upside than Jordan.


----------



## Mordecay

"Chad Gable with Jason Jordan"

No Jordan

...


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Gable's singlet reminds me of Mr. Perfect's singlet.


----------



## Lewdog1976

A-Will said:


> Gable's singlet reminds me of Mr. Perfect's singlet.


Looks like a combo of Rob Van Dam and Mr. Perfect.


----------



## Ace

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I don't know why people are complaining like you have never saw WWE product before, it's like complaing about Christmas episode.


 Oh, we all knew what to expect. It doesn't mean we have to accept it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I see more in Jordan than Gable. But of course, WWE will do the most to get the most out of Gable.

While Jordan will job.


----------



## Lewdog1976

That was pretty impressive... Gable did a moonsault and landed on his feet.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Why are they pushing the boring one out of American Alpha?


----------



## YankBastard

Lewdog1976 said:


> If they want Gable to be solo they should team Jordan with Shelton Benjamin.
> 
> But they just announced Gable as half of American Alpha...so they are not broken up?


Like I said, it's being done quietly. They're not officially being broken up. But they're both now going to be doing singles competition.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Those suplexs are a thing of beauty. :banderas


----------



## wkc_23

This is pretty much like AJ against Angle jr


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Why are they pushing the boring one out of American Alpha?


Because he is whit.... eh.. because he bright, a bright talent....


----------



## Headliner

Good match and finish.:mark: 

I knew these two people would clique.


----------



## Mordecay

That was as good as any 8 minutes match you will see


----------



## wkc_23

Gable needs to get a singles push


----------



## Trophies

Whoa imagine if they had more time with that match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Great match! :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Decent match, although A.J. and Gable could easily tear the house down if given the time. Hopefully Chad keeps getting opportunities to shine.


----------



## Abisial

Mojo is turning.


----------



## Denny Crane

Was Gables gear that material that changed color with different temperatures?


----------



## Lewdog1976

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Because he is whit.... eh.. because he bright, a bright talent....


Oh bull... it's because Gable is an olympian.


----------



## Mango13

Carmellabration :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'm tellin' y'all Mojo is the wrong Hype Bro to turn heel.

Turn Ryder!!!


----------



## the_hound

another tag team breaking up, seriously this company is going down the shitter at a rapid pace.


----------



## Ace

Good match and a refreshing change from what we're getting these days, needed to go another 5 minutes.


----------



## wkc_23

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Why are they pushing the boring one out of American Alpha?


Maybe Jason Jordan is hurt? I'm ok with it, in anyway. Gable is a pretty amazing talent.


----------



## redban

I hope Mojo wins the battle royale tonight.


----------



## bradatar

Mojo is going to be a great heel who eventually becomes FOTC. Everybody saw it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

You can so tell Mojo is in line for a big push.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Wow so they are breaking up American Alpha AND The Hype Bros? Are they planning on brining up the Authors of Pain?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:tucky at that Fight Owens Fight special.



JokersLastLaugh said:


> Why are they pushing the boring one out of American Alpha?


They've been pushing Gable, not Jordan, though. :kappa

I like Jordan, but Gable has the greater upside. :draper2


----------



## Mordecay

Ace said:


> You can so tell Mojo is in line for a big push.


Hopefully to unemployment :grin2:


----------



## SovereignVA

Mrs Money in the Bank can get it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If only Carmella had an azz...


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Do we need a "celebration" everytime someone wins something? 2 nobodies taking up tv time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

They're in PHX... so..... Nikki is returning tonight?!


----------



## Mordecay

Did I mention Neville is awesome


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882397717749575680
Happy 4th of July :lol


Carmella in shorts wens3kada @MarkyWhipwreck


----------



## Strategize

Barely any heat. What a waste, just another bitchy heel now.


----------



## Lewdog1976

I hate them high waist pants.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Happy Fourth of July!!!  I hope everyone has a fun and safe time tonight!!!


----------



## Ace

18 pages in 40 mins :lol


----------



## Mango13

LMAO that title looks fucking retarded with lights on it, fucking title version of a lite bright.


----------



## the_hound

they did they actually did put glow lights on the belt


----------



## Headliner

Carmella being the next champion. :tripsscust


----------



## Ja AG

the belt is so fucking lit


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

I will forever look at Naomi's entrance and ask myself "is all that really necessary?"


----------



## Fartmonkey88

Wow if you would have told me last year that both American alpha and Cass Enzo would have broken up before a long title run I would have laughed


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Strategize said:


> Barely any heat. What a waste, just another bitchy heel now.


She never got heat anyway. Ellsworth's gettin it for her


----------



## Mango13

Why do they insist on putting a mic in Naomis hands?


----------



## Trophies

Is that...belt glowing?


----------



## XDarkholmeX

She's coming to snatch her bald.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"Ellsworthless" :hayden3

Haters be damned, Naomi's been a pretty decent champ, all things considered.


----------



## ManixLiquid

Why Naomi always sound out of breath/nervous whenever She cuts a promo?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

YES! YES! YES! The most over man in the WWE has arrived


----------



## SovereignVA

Strategize said:


> Barely any heat. What a waste, just another bitchy heel now.


Yeah, that disappointed me.

She reminded me WAY too much of Bliss there.


----------



## JDP2016

Naomi is a perfect example of how great booking can overcome shitty mic work. Ohh and why is Bryan coming out instead of Becky?


----------



## Trophies

James Ellsworth...you will go one on one with da Undataka!


----------



## the_hound




----------



## amhlilhaus

Way to neuter carmella


----------



## Mordecay

Fartmonkey88 said:


> Wow if you would have told me last year that both American alpha and Cass Enzo would have broken up before a long title run I would have laughed


Alpha were SD tag team champions


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BASED Danielson *still* over as fuck. :clap


----------



## Lewdog1976

So... Stone cold says Ellsworth is very entertaining, and what does WWE do? They get rid of him for 30 days.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Daniel Bryan is coming off more as a heel to me.


----------



## JDP2016

Daniel is the most over person in the ring right now.


----------



## Strategize

No Ellsworth, No heat for Carmella. RIP.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

the_hound said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Vyer

Lewdog1976 said:


> So... Stone cold says Ellsworth is very entertaining, and what does WWE do? They get rid of him for 30 days.


They'll find some way to feature him


----------



## Ja AG

ManixLiquid said:


> Why Naomi always sound out of breath/nervous whenever She cuts a promo?


Have you ever seen her entrance?


----------



## The High King

daniel bryan saying if you DONT break any of the rules he will strip carmella of the case


----------



## JDP2016

amhlilhaus said:


> Way to neuter carmella


Nice to see a heel get neutered once in awhile. I'm okay with it. How do you neuter a woman anyway?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

A-Will said:


> Daniel Bryan is coming off more as a heel to me.


How? He's getting the better of the heels, which faces never seem to do. Its a nice change for once.


----------



## Ja AG

Carmella got a crowd reaction. You guys are REALLY trying to downplay it


----------



## redban

amhlilhaus said:


> Way to neuter carmella


She's the heel. You're supposed to make them look bad.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

JDP2016 said:


> Nice to see a heel get neutered once in awhile. I'm okay with it. How do you neuter a woman anyway?


Spay her


----------



## JDP2016

Bryan Jericho said:


> How? He's getting the better of the heels, which faces never seem to do. Its a nice change for once.


Thank you. Boy are some people around here so fucking dense.


----------



## Mango13

So when Lana loses this match that makes her what 0-4? since her debut? lmfao


----------



## Strategize

Ja AG said:


> Carmella got a crowd reaction. You guys are REALLY trying to downplay it


Compared to the night after MITB, it was nothing.


----------



## DammitChrist

Whoops I'm late. I forgot to do this earlier. Fuck it, I'll get this over with :lol

- What does John Cena have to say on his return? (Check)
- Will Rusev return tonight? (Check)
- Who else will enter the US Battle Royal? (Check)
- Will Naomi squash Lana and vanquish her once and for all?
- How will Randy Orton prepare for the Punjabi Prison match against Jinder Mahal?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned  (even though it's happening right now :lol )


----------



## Lewdog1976

JDP2016 said:


> Thank you. Boy are some people around here so fucking dense.


Well yeah, if I weren't dense I'd be fragile.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

This Lana entrance is annoying as hell


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Lana can lose EVERY one of her matches! Just as long as I get to see her sexy self!


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Wait Lana vs Naomi part 3? :wtf2


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Can I just say that Naomi's Glow title is fucking awesome? I'm surprised that didn't happen sooner.


----------



## JDP2016

That glow title is worse than the spinner belt.


----------



## SovereignVA

Hoping Carmella cashes in, but I feel this might have main evented if that were the case.


----------



## amhlilhaus

redban said:


> She's the heel. You're supposed to make them look bad.


Taking away any reason to give a act a second thought is more than making them look bad


----------



## the_hound

we're getting a cash in yessss


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

DammitC said:


> Whoops I'm late. I forgot to do this earlier. Fuck it, I'll get this over with :lol
> 
> - What does John Cena have to say on his return? (Check)
> - Will Rusev return tonight? (Check)
> - Who else will enter the US Battle Royal? (Check)
> - Will Naomi squash Lana and vanquish her once and for all?
> - How will Randy Orton prepare for the Punjabi Prison match against Jinder Mahal?
> 
> Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned  (even though it's happening right now :lol )


I think you mean the next episode of Dragonball Z.


----------



## redban

Mango13 said:


> So when Lana loses this match that makes her what 0-4? since her debut? lmfao


0-3 against the champion. There's no shame in losing to the champ in your first set of matches.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Damn, Naomi and Lana in some hardcore interracial ***** shiet!


----------



## Mango13

L
M
F
A
O


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

I wish I got to spank Naomi like that.


----------



## Abisial

BREH


----------



## Ja AG

LOL thank god thats done


----------



## Lewdog1976

RIP Lana. Go back to Rusev.


----------



## JDP2016

Lewdog1976 said:


> Well yeah, if I weren't dense I'd be fragile.


I meant dense as in thick headed. Was I talking to you anyway?


----------



## Victor Chaos

Poor Lana.


----------



## Trophies

What da hell lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus

Bleh


----------



## Switchblade Club

LOL


----------



## the_hound

i think thats me officially done with this company, no seriously its the lamest fucking shite i have ever seen


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Can Lana go back to managing Ru-Ru now and end his joke of an in-ring career? :evans


----------



## Attitudeerabryan

My fiancée who pays attention just during the women's watches just said are you kidding me to the short match and said no wonder you always get upset at this company


----------



## Bryan Jericho

That was great. lol Ok so there's no way Lana gets another rematch....RIGHT?!!?


----------



## Mordecay

Lana has to be most buried woman in WWE history


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Interesting...


----------



## Trophies

Tamina back to being the muscle.


----------



## Abisial

I like that button up Corbin.


----------



## amhlilhaus

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Damn, Naomi and Lana in some hardcore interracial ***** shiet!


Link?


----------



## GothicBohemian

I'm still not sure if that glow belt is a disaster or the best thing ever. I'm leaning toward disaster but it glows and I like bright shiny things.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Bryan Jericho said:


> How? He's getting the better of the heels, which faces never seem to do. Its a nice change for once.


Dumping of all that on Ellsworth felt heelish to me.


----------



## JDP2016

Love angle with Lana and Tamina?


----------



## wkc_23

Tamina has been a bodyguard to everyone :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Only Nak could get Pearl Harbor'd and *not* pussy away from fighting off the person who attacked him. :clap

Corbin looked like the biggest fucking geek ever in the shirt, though. :hayden3


----------



## Lewdog1976

The Rap battle to be officiated by...


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Tamina? Rap battle? Yeah I'm going back to the baseball game.


----------



## JDP2016

Mordecay said:


> Lana has to be most buried woman in WWE history


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Abisial said:


> I like that button up Corbin.


It was clean. Made him look like an Italian mob muscle guy.


----------



## Mango13

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm still not sure if that glow belt is a disaster or the best thing ever. I'm leaning toward disaster but it glows and I like bright shiny things.


I love bright and shiny things, hell my PC is filled with RGB components and peripherals, that being said that belt looks hideous lol


----------



## Ja AG

OK so Lana is going to be the damsel in distress and we will feel sorry for her and want to save her. any who at least Naomi is still champion!!


----------



## YankBastard

Alright these last few minutes didn't make any sense.


----------



## Strategize

Tamina's next in line? Are you for real? Stop pushing these heat vacuums.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Naomi, Carmella, Lana and Tamina getting more air time than Charlotte and Becky.

This division is disgusting, absolute disgrace to Women's wrestling.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

WTF I tune in to have a look, and see this.
What the fuck is Tamina doing there? Why are they choosing, with deadly precision, the most untalented people for their top feuds?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

JDP2016 said:


>


A recent, former women's champion is buried more than Lana?!

Explain...........


----------



## Ja AG

Corbin is just horrid.


----------



## Ja AG

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> A recent, former women's champion is buried more than Lana?!
> 
> Explain...........


who also went into her first WM as champ and left as champion defeating three other people :hmmm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cena should put Rusev over like he put Bray over!


----------



## Victor Chaos

Wale here to break it down.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Flag match? For real? fpalm

Now rap battle. I'm out.


----------



## JDP2016

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> A recent, former women's champion is buried more than Lana?!
> 
> Explain...........


You haven't been watching anything RAW related since late April 2017? I understand.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Is this guy going to pull a LaMello?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> A recent, former women's champion is buried more than Lana?!
> 
> Explain...........


Lana is at least over for being super hot.

Lana losing makes sense since she's never had a good match.

Bayley was brought down so hard that when she crashed she broke in a million pieces. Lana barely got a scratch.


----------



## Trophies

Please don't say the n word Wale.


----------



## Ja AG

This rap battle is either gonna be lit or lit. I have faith in the Usos and New Day. Don't dissapoint me guys. Ya had a week


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

lol The Usos with the whole entourage


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Why are they doing this?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I like this shiet!

Headliner, I know you feelin' this bruh!


----------



## Mordecay

JDP2016 said:


>


At least they tried with her at the beggining and she had her Mania win. Lana was buried from the get go


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Time for a Rap Battle.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

WHERE IS BO RIDA?


----------



## YankBastard

Philly is gonna boo the shit out of Cena. Doesn't matter if he's defending the US flag.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Trophies

Uso's got a posse lol


----------



## Mango13

Well this is already starting off awful.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

The New Day already takes an L for that lame ass entourage.....TF?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Cool to see Wale finally getting a crack at doing something wrestling-related, considering he's a fan of the biz.

Hey yo, @Headliner , I take it you're on TV right now as part of the Usos' crew? :yoshi


----------



## JDP2016

Ja AG said:


> who also went into her first WM as champ and left as champion defeating three other people :hmmm


In that match she took most of the offense and didn't do anything cool in the match unlike Charlotte or Sasha. Didn't even get a cool entrance unlike those other two. She only won the match despite doing 2 moves. You can actually look bad in a win people but as I said before there are a lot of dense people around here.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hey, it's Dave Meltzer's black friend!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

BIG E KILLIN EM!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound

what the actual fuck


----------



## JDP2016

This will draw higher numbers than Rock/Foley _this is your life_. Do white people even understand rap battles?


----------



## Lewdog1976

This would have been cool in 1993.


----------



## redban

They need a beat. Why are they rapping a-cappela


----------



## the_hound

ooooooooooooooooooof omg


----------



## Abisial

EXPOSED


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Uso's KILLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SovereignVA

IM DEEEEEEEEEEEEAD

This is actually really good, Usos wrecked Woods! Holy shit.


----------



## safc-scotty

They went there :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ja AG

D-E-A-T-H IM DONE


----------



## Mango13

LOL the dig at Xavier for the paige video lolololol


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

OH MY GOD HOLY SHIT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Loving New Day's American flag gear. :trump2

BASED Usos spitting fire magma, though. :focus


----------



## Lewdog1976

Uh... did they just make fun of Xavier Woods in Paige's sex tape!?!?


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I liked 100 Miles and Running but I can't bring myself to watch this...


----------



## DGenerationMC

HOLY SHIT


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Oooooh!!!! Wow Uso's!!!


----------



## Trophies

Oh shiiit


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Holy Shit!!!!! Can't believe the Usos said that.:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

This is what happens if you let people older than your granddad decide what's "hip" for your show.


----------



## bradatar

JESUS WITH THE XAVIER SHIT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit

Where's Adam Rose at?


----------



## YankBastard

Thank God they went after Xavier Woods.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

The Usos already killed them


----------



## Ratedr4life

That Xavier Woods line killed it, there's no coming back from that for New Day. Uso's won this.


----------



## SovereignVA

New Day's losing it, here.

Weak 2nd round.


----------



## Lesnar Sucks

I'm enjoying this rap battle more than I should


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Kofi is terrible.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just say "Paige" and drop the mic, Uce.


----------



## Mordecay

USOS WIN, USOS WIN!!!!!!!

:bahgawd "That man had a family"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OK KOFI!

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETUUUUUUUUUUUUUMM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies

Kofi is awful


----------



## Lewdog1976

Nothing can be said to top the Woods sex tape...


----------



## Roxinius

JDP2016 said:


> This will draw higher numbers than Rock/Foley _this is your life_. Do white people even understand rap battles?


why would i want to understand something so stupid?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Xavier's expression. If you tell me that he honestly didn't know that they'll say that I would believe you. :lmao


----------



## cgs480

What PG era?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ja AG

Kofi save it with the weenie doo but The Usos are SAVAGES


----------



## SovereignVA

I think we're getting a double turn during this rap battle :lmao


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Weenie Do!!! This is so much better than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## Headliner

The Goonusos are the truth.


----------



## DGenerationMC

This is a beautiful trainwreck.


----------



## Trophies

New Day getting ethered.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

This is lame but lol at Jimmy and Jey laughing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This shiet so lit yo!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Kofi's wordplay is great and :evans at him knocking the Usos' Little Jimmies.

But the Usos are just too fucking savage. :done


----------



## JDP2016

Usos are killing them.


----------



## Mordecay

This is a worst squash than the one Lana received


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Xavier Woods being the winning factor for both teams :lmao


----------



## Trophies

OK Xavier got that one lol


----------



## the_hound

ooooooooooof offff offffff


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Xavier killed em!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDP2016

Xavier with the haymaker.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:reigns2

Dropped the nuclear bomb


----------



## SovereignVA

That was so funny :lmao


----------



## redban

Usos win for that Xavier Woods line. The Jamaican / Fakin line was good too


----------



## Ja AG

I knew it, I told ya it was gonna be LIT. Can we get a weekly rap battle


----------



## Ace

Great segment.

New day got fucked hard until Xavier's portion which somewhat saved them.


----------



## cgs480

That was way better than I thought it would be lol. Thought it would be a snoozer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The High King

I thought this would be bad.
I was wrong
It was even worse than that


----------



## XDarkholmeX

There's no recovering for Xavier no matter what he says.


----------



## safc-scotty

I feel like that segment will divide people, but I loved it :lmao

The Usos definitely won though and the crowd reaction to the result would suggest they agree.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Usos can handle their parents divorcing, that Naomi put them in TD and having tiny dicks, but putting them as Roman's minions and that is crossing the line. :lmao


----------



## Nolo King

That was horrific..


----------



## Mordecay

New Day needed Omega throwing the towel for them, that was savage


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Woods drawing blood with those Total Divas and Reigns jabs. :xavier

:hayden3 at the crowd disapproving of Wale naming New Day as the winners. TND spat some good shit, but The Usos' ether was way too potent in comparison.


----------



## GothicBohemian

That was 100% better than most of what I've seen tonight, which I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Mango13

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> but The Usos spat way too much ether to lose.


They won as soon as they went after Woods, there was no coming back from that lol


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Kofi needs to retire. He brings nothing to the group except making it a trio.


----------



## YankBastard

Highlights from that:
When they publicly made fun of Xavier's sex tape

When New Day said Usos were carrying Roman's bags. 

Anything else?


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm still on the opening segment and I hate patriotism and I'm already close to turning this off. Good to have Cena back though...not even kidding...they need him.


----------



## Thanks12

Uso won though!


----------



## Switchblade Club

YankBastard said:


> Highlights from that:
> When they publicly made fun of Xavier's sex tape
> 
> When New Day said Usos were carrying Roman's bags.
> 
> Anything else?


"you were nothing until your wife put you on total divas"


----------



## Ja AG

The Usos had to be disqualified because they won. I am TRIGGERED lol


----------



## Lewdog1976

So I guess it is confirmed the guy under the mask was Woods...


----------



## DammitChrist

I had my expectations low for the Rap Battle segment, and it ended up delivering fortunately 

Rap performance-wise though: Usos > Xavier > Big E > Kofi


----------



## SovereignVA

Titus Brand getting that multi-brand exposure!

Might check out 205Live tonight.


----------



## Mango13

They really should of just released this dude when his tag partner asked for his release, there is no way in hell the E renews his contract lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

YankBastard said:


> Highlights from that:
> When they publicly made fun of Xavier's sex tape
> 
> When New Day said Usos were carrying Roman's bags.
> 
> Anything else?


Wale was wearing a sweet ass Wolfpac t-shirt.


----------



## Ja AG

YankBastard said:


> Highlights from that:
> When they publicly made fun of Xavier's sex tape
> 
> When New Day said Usos were carrying Roman's bags.
> 
> Anything else?


Big E's fake(?) Titties


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'd rather they paired Mustafa Ali with Titus over Tozawa.

Titus
Apollo
Ali


----------



## Leather Rebel

My weekly "Aiden English deserves so much better" post. I can smell Rusev joining my claim.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

The Usos won that to me lol Xavier Woods came with it though, but Kofi was depressing


----------



## Abisial

Lewdog1976 said:


> So I guess it is confirmed the guy under the mask was Woods...


You're late


----------



## Mordecay

Never forget


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882405522288390148


----------



## Ja AG

Beat Randys ass Aiden


----------



## Trophies

English seems upset.


----------



## Mango13

Thank fuck it went to commercial


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> They really should of just released this dude when his tag partner asked for his release, there is no way in hell the E renews his contract lol


Well, he is a Guerrero by marriage, so he has a better chance than most jobbers


----------



## YankBastard

Ah WTF, they cut to a commercial right when English was speaking.


----------



## magusnova

Randy must like English. Dude is selling like a mofo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

English punks out Randall and gets to use his velvety voice and...we immediately cut to commercial.

Well fuck you too, WWE. >:\



Mango13 said:


> They won as soon as they went after Woods, there was no coming back from that lol


Yeah, they were already killing them with a thousand little cuts, but then went into full Samoan savage mode with that shot. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

magusnova said:


> Randy must like English. Dude is selling like a mofo.


Nah, Orton is just good at putting folks over. The only guy in recent years who never got a proper rub from him was Wyatt, but that's thanks to the shit-for-brains booking.


----------



## Trophies

Orton about to break a neck for real.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

There's half an hour left with, during a segment, with a battle royal to do, and no Becky or Charlotte.

Whatever


----------



## JDP2016

Remember that rumor of Aiden English getting a push? Yeah whatever.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

English gets his first singles win on the main roster.


----------



## Leather Rebel

JokersLastLaugh said:


> There's half an hour left with, during a segment, with a battle royal to do, and no Becky or Charlotte.
> 
> Whatever


Not Becky is awful but come on, Charlotte has been the most featured woman in the company for almost a year. Don't get me wrong, I love her, but I think that a taking a little step aside one week will not kill her.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

That was the "purest" RKO we have seen in a long time.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

So Jinder cuts the same promo he has cut the last month?


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't commented in a bit but that Xavier burn on Usos about Roman though :lmao


----------



## Ja AG

The Maharaja is preaching


----------



## SAMCRO

So how many times you gonna cut this same promo word for word Jinder?


----------



## Abisial

GET THE BELT OFF THIS GEEK ASAP PLEASE, all he fucking does it repeat that same shit over and over.


----------



## SovereignVA

Mordecay said:


> Well, he is a Guerrero by marriage, so he has a better chance than most jobbers


Wait, are you saying he's married to Vickie Guerrero?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Randy got real uncomfortable when Jinder's truth bomb hit his azz harder than any RKO ever could hit Jinder!


----------



## Ace

Jinder is so lame now, always says the same shit fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl

Rusev already cut a anti America promo earlier, we don't need another one :lol


----------



## DomoDaDude

Yeah the Usos went the fuck in. lol

Also agreed about Gable/Styles needing more time but still a fun match for what it was.


----------



## JDP2016

Same ole shit promo from Jinder.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Jinder drying all my interest in a second. So boring.


----------



## The High King

more America versus the rest of the world that is evil bullshit.

The rest of the world that is not American don't give a shit 
Why is everyone who slates America a heel? when most Americans dont like their own country?


----------



## the_hound

racist, a bit much randy


----------



## JDP2016

punishing his ass randy?


----------



## Ja AG

JDP2016 said:


> Remember that rumor of Aiden English getting a push? Yeah whatever.


Aiden fucked up Randy and wasn't completely squashed. upgrade in my book


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Time to bring out KO


----------



## redban

Orton said that same line a few weeks ago (i.e. "Not because of how you look or talk; but because you're an ass")


----------



## Leather Rebel

SovereignVA said:


> Wait, are you saying he's married to Vickie Guerrero?


To her daughter Shaul.


----------



## Mango13

Ace said:


> Jinder is so lame now, always says the same shit fpalm


He was never not lame


----------



## Trophies

Orton hasn't seemed bored in his promos lately.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Props to Randall for selling English's offense and cutting a solid, fired up promo against Jinder. :clap


----------



## Lewdog1976

WTF Gable had to fight for a chance to get in the Battle Royal but Jordan gets in free?


----------



## Mox Girl

Tye Dillinger is actually doing something yay lol.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Flag match on PPV.

G R E A T :batista3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Lewdog1976 said:


> WTF Gable had to fight for a chance to get in the Battle Royal but Jordan gets in free?


Deal wit it. :serious:


----------



## Trophies

I guess no Fashion Files tonight.


----------



## redban

Lewdog1976 said:


> WTF Gable had to fight for a chance to get in the Battle Royal but Jordan gets in free?


Gable got a title shot last week. He had to fight for another one.


----------



## JDP2016

Ja AG said:


> Aiden fucked up Randy and wasn't completely squashed. upgrade in my book


Meh. He still lost and was an afterthought once the match was over.


----------



## safc-scotty

Lewdog1976 said:


> WTF Gable had to fight for a chance to get in the Battle Royal but Jordan gets in free?


The argument was that Owens was complaining as he has already beaten AJ and Gable, which is why Daniel booked the match between the two of them for one of them to get in. I assume anyone who Owens hasn't beaten for the title is just free to enter.


----------



## Leather Rebel

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Flag match on PPV.
> 
> G R E A T :batista3


Rusev jobbing in his return in a flag match on a PPV. :batista3


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> Tye Dillinger is actually doing something yay lol.


Banging Peyton must be a full time job >


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

For a moment I tought it was Cena with Roman's ring attire.


----------



## SovereignVA

Breeze going undercover, that's actually brilliant :lmao


----------



## Ja AG

Tyler Breeze sounds more feminine than Bruce. And cute


----------



## Mango13

Tyler Breeze should really just ask for his release at this point.


----------



## Trophies

Breezango is a damn mess lmao


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

If I was Tye Dillenger, I would have knocked Breeze out for trying this skit, but that's just me lol


----------



## Mox Girl

That 'do not attempt' in the Cena Tap Out ad makes me chuckle :lol

Tyler Breeze being Renee uh I mean Tenee :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

You can tell some weirdo Smackdown booker really loves to see Tyler dresses as a woman.


----------



## the_hound

haha i love these two


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> Banging Peyton must be a full time job >


Would not mind that at all as my job lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Fandango :lmao


----------



## Ja AG

why does Tyler look like Beth Phoenix


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Tenay Young vs. Renee Young in an Ambrose on a Pole Match = :vince$

Breezango still proving that they're among the best acts in the entire company. :clap


----------



## Therapy

Renee corpsing


----------



## Victor Chaos

The First Lady :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13

I still can't believe they gave Mike Marias last name, fucking hilarious


----------



## SovereignVA

Leather Rebel said:


> To her daughter Shaul.


OOOH! My mind blew for a minute.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

WTF happened?


----------



## Trophies

Ah the real Renee


----------



## Ja AG

Maria is stunning


----------



## the_hound

HAHAHA FUCKING BOTCHAMANIA BABY


----------



## Mordecay

Renee reaction :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TD_DDT

Mike Bennett fucking sucks.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Therapy said:


> Renee corpsing


----------



## DammitChrist

I like how they ACTUALLY followed Tenee Young with Renee Young :lmao :lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX

lol Sami


----------



## Trophies

Monkeys in the truck getting fired


----------



## DGenerationMC

Sami Zayn is an ass.


----------



## TD_DDT

I think Mike is playing the part of a cuck.


----------



## Therapy

Jesus Sami is nothing but a bumbling fast talking idiot who talks with his hands..


----------



## JDP2016

Poor Sami. They are gonna use him to put over this bum.


----------



## SAMCRO

So guessing Mike is gonna cost Sami the Battle Royal then, glad Sami's his first feud, seems like a good match.


----------



## Ace

I don't care what you say, I love this Zayn :lol

He's hilarious.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Smackdown really needs The Miz back.


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> Would not mind that at all as my job lol


Great minds think alike :jericho2


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

TD_DDT said:


> I think Mike is playing the part of a cuck.


Do you know what a cuck is or do you just feel cool saying it?


----------



## DammitChrist

*Sami Zayn's entrance theme plays prematurely*

Sami Zayn: "Oh my god, I gotta go" (runs off) 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Ace

Pretty good show tonight, the show has flowed well.

The show feels natural with the transitions, liked the Zayn promo followed by his music hitting.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Glad to see that Maria is over her nervous breakdown caused by Allie.


----------



## Mox Girl

Haha Sami :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

I'm still corpsing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882413873692893186


----------



## Trophies

Sucks no Becky or Charlotte tonight. What's up with that


----------



## SovereignVA

Ace said:


> I don't care what you say, I love this Zayn :lol
> 
> He's hilarious.


It pissed me off at first cause it reeks of "This is what Vince thinks of Sami in real life"

But it's starting to grow on me :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Tyler Breeze better never go to prison.


----------



## Trophies

Did Dolph forget his hair straightener?


----------



## redban

No need to do Styles vs Owens again.

I take Sami, Harper, or Mojo.


----------



## Therapy

Wow.. Was that a record number of jobber entrances for one match?


----------



## JDP2016

Trophies said:


> Sucks no Becky or Charlotte tonight. What's up with that


They aren't in the title picture and neither is MMITB. They weren't needed tonight.


----------



## Mango13

Therapy said:


> Wow.. Was that a record number of jobber entrances for one match?


No that record belongs to the Royal Rumble every year.


----------



## TD_DDT

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Do you know what a cuck is or do you just feel cool saying it?


I guess a proper cuck like yourself would know best.


----------



## Mox Girl

Dolph's hair :lmao He looks ridiculous.

Just as I typed that, he got eliminated lol.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

at least 75% of the guys who are involved in the match could easily be fired tomorrow and nobody would notice.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

lol dolph


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Cool to see Ryder rocking new Star-Spangled attire. Poor Ziggler, though.


----------



## Headliner

Man Ziggler is such a geek. It's worse for him than the other geeks because he was a legit star at one point.


----------



## Mango13

LOL Dolph eliminated before most of the irrelevant jobbers


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

:lmao Dolph is such a geek.


----------



## JDP2016

Jobbers....... Jobbers everywhere.

Keep stumbling over your lines Owens.

Bye bye Ziggler.


----------



## Therapy

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> at least 75% of the guys who are involved in the match could easily be fired tomorrow and nobody would notice.


----------



## -XERO-

Trophies said:


> Sucks no Becky or Charlotte tonight. What's up with that




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882415006817689601


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm not a Ziggler fan so I don't have a problem with this.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

TD_DDT said:


> I guess a proper cuck like yourself would know best.


Alright so you don't then.

Maybe instead of me being a cuck you're a weirdo loser who's dick rarely feels the inside of anything but your pillow case and you say the word cuck because it's one of the few words you can throw around that actually means something sadder than what you are.


----------



## YankBastard

I think Dolph is leaving WWE soon anyway. He's just going through the motions and jobbing until his contract is up.


----------



## Dolorian

Ziggler the first to be eliminated in a Battle Royale with so many jobbers :lol


----------



## Ace

Rainmaka! said:


> :lmao Dolph is such a geek.


 Don't laugh, this geek is going to be one of the BC's top guys soon :mj2


----------



## Lewdog1976

YankBastard said:


> I think Dolph is leaving WWE soon anyway. He's just going through the motions and jobbing until his contract is up.


He was on @midnight. He's ready to start his comedy career.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Fuck Eric Rowan why is this geek eliminating Breezango


----------



## SovereignVA

I do like Breezango slowly winning over the audience.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Poor Breezango. Fuck you Rowan, you giant ginger jobber. >:\


----------



## TD_DDT

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Alright so you don't then.
> 
> Maybe instead of me being a cuck you're a weirdo loser who's dick rarely feels the inside of anything but your pillow case and you say the word cuck because it's one of the few words you can throw around that actually means something sadder than what you are.


You seem unhappy. Guess going to bed salty is in your future. Tyrone will leave a salty taste in your wife's mouth before bed too don't worry


----------



## Dolorian

Why is Eric Rowan eliminating so many people? :lol


----------



## Therapy

OH MY GOD, JOBBERS ARE BEING ELIMINATED BY JOBBERS!!!! !!!

WHY AREN'T YOU CHEERING CROWD??? 

:vince


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Mojo you snake...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Damn Mojo! That was dirty bruh!


----------



## Mordecay

Mojo eliminating Harper :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## SovereignVA

Owens called Mojo a snake right before he eliminated Ryder, and then Mojo eliminated Ryder and he's like "SEE!? I TOLD YOU, WHAT A SNAKE!" :lmao


----------



## Mango13

I know it probably wont happen but I would love if Dillinger won this.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Someone please eliminate Tye Dillinger.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Ok lets get that jobber Tye out of there please


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Poor Ryder. 

At least Tye made the final 3.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Thanks Sami.


----------



## Trophies

I can't believe Stan made it this far.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I don't like Zayn, but I'll root for him to win it here.


----------



## SovereignVA

Bennett eliminates Zayn maybe?


----------



## JDP2016

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882415006817689601


I bet Breeze has more estrogen than Charlotte.



YankBastard said:


> I think Dolph is leaving WWE soon anyway. He's just going through the motions and jobbing until his contract is up.


I hope he does leave. Why would he stay in that company?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Damn. I was hoping Tye would win just so it'd be something different(And honesty that's what he should be doing anyways). Oh well should've expected it.


----------



## Dolorian

Perfect Jobber 10


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

All this just to see AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens ... again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If this doesn't lead to AJ winning the US title, then WTF!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:mase at the crowd getting irked at Sami eliminating Tye. Can't blame them to be honest, even though I like Zayn.

Styles winning tonight wasn't surprising and it won't be when he does so at Battleground, too. :squirtle


----------



## JDP2016

So Sami Zayn couldn't eliminate AJ even though AJ already had a match less than 2 hours ago? :lol:


----------



## Trophies

Beautiful win by Styles.


----------



## Headliner

Styles is the biggest babyface on Smackdown. This guy should have never lost the WWE title.:no:


----------



## SAMCRO

Why did they not have Mike cost Sami the match? Its a perfect way to kickstart their feud and would have made perfect sense.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Styles closing the show, as should always be.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Win by AJ, no surprise there. Glad we are getting AJ/KO again


----------



## JDP2016

Gotta love it when mid card titles close out the show Maggle :JBL


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Thank god AJ won. I didn't want to see Zayn vs Owens anymore. On a side note, can we use the red, white, and blue ropes more often. They may be old school, but they look better than the plain all white ropes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOL at a Battle Royal main eventing. But it is better than any of Raw's recent main event segments. Predictable outcome that will result in a match we've seen alot of times. Still better than Raw, though.


----------



## Mango13

Headliner said:


> Styles is the biggest babyface on Smackdown. This guy should have never lost the WWE title.:no:


I agree especially to Cena who lost the belt a few weeks later made no sense. I really hope AJ is back in the title picture again sometime soon. Would love to see AJ vs Nakamura for the WWE title at Mania.


----------



## Ace

Solid show, nothing truly great though. Usos vs. New Day was pretty good.


----------



## Mordecay

That was one of the best episodes of SD in a while:

- Cena return was ok I guess
- I Lol'd at the womens segment
- The rap battle was awesome, especially the Usos and Xavier parts
- The whole Breezango, Tye, The Kanellis, Renee and Sami stuff was great
- The battle Royal had some cool moments and actually the final 3 were guys the people like.


----------



## YankBastard

Whats up with Dillinger and his Hart Foundation tights?


----------



## Mango13

A-Will said:


> On a side note, can we use the red, white, and blue ropes more often. They may be old school, but they look better than the plain all white ropes.


I found them distracting, white ropes wouldn't look to bad if the mat was black like it is in NXT imo.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Mango13 said:


> I found them distracting, white ropes wouldn't look to bad if the mat was black like it is in NXT imo.


That would work too to be honest, but a white canvas and white ropes often look too plain to me.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Strange to have cena at the start of the show. Would have been smarter to hold him till the 1/2 way, too keep people watching. I tuned out after to watch fireworks.


----------



## Jay Valero

Great interaction between Orton and the Modern Day Maharaja tonight.


----------



## Uptown King

ShowStopper said:


> LOL at a Battle Royal main eventing. But it is better than any of Raw's recent main event segments. Predictable outcome that will result in a match we've seen alot of times. Still better than Raw, though.


Last night RAW main event was good. Strowman destroying Apollo Crews was awesome. Plus first match for black man main eventing RAW in awhile.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Uptown King said:


> Last night RAW main event was good. Strowman destroying Apollo Crews was awesome. Plus first match for black man main eventing RAW in awhile.


I like competitive matches, especially in the main.


----------



## Uptown King

ShowStopper said:


> I like competitive matches, especially in the main.


Right.


----------



## PHX

Show was amazing to be at live with floor seats. I actually got video Cena awkoledging me in the dark match main event after I did a thumbs up motion to him after I was just booing him a min before lol


----------



## Heath V

Show was great, I was eight rows from The Ring, it is always much better to see it in person than on TV. Cena's return was great as well, the man is Main Event material and can work a crowd like no other.


----------



## The Traditionalist

It was an okay SDL this week. AJ v Chad Gable was a good match. I liked how creative decided to tease a Mojo Rawley turn on Zach Ryder during their segment and then had Mojo eliminate Ryder in the Independence Day Battle Royal. I'm happy with AJ winning the Battle Royal and facing KO at Battleground.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OMG, what a geek they've turned Zayn into.

:ha :lmao


----------



## ES24

so...the women's title picture is carmella/naomi/lana. total divas....womens wrestling takes 3 steps forward and 10 steps back.


----------



## DammitChrist

ShowStopper said:


> OMG, what a geek they've turned Zayn into.
> 
> :ha :lmao


The funny part about that is that it's actually backfiring on them since it's making Sami Zayn get even more over with the crowds. He plays this role so well that many fans still find him to be likable lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DammitC said:


> The funny part about that is that it's actually backfiring on them since it's making Sami Zayn get even more over with the crowds. He plays this role so well that many fans still find him to be likable lol


I just think it's horrible. He's been in a holding pattern literally his entire main roster run on both shows. What is even the point at this point?


----------



## Vic Capri

Deleted Usos rap line said:


> Let’s just keep it PG, you know what’s good… don’t get all Rated R like ya boy Xavier Woods.







- Vic


----------



## Erik.

Rusev is a star. Time to start treating him like one.


----------



## chronoxiong

That rap battle between the Usos and New Day left an impression for Smackdown. First of all, it was refreshing because it's been years since we seen a rap battle. Second, both teams brought up some interesting jokes onto each other. From Big E's huge chest size, Uso's Father Rikishi, Kofi's original Jamaican gimmick to Xavier Woods' and his Rated R activities. I thought the Usos won this rap battle. But I guess Xavier's final rebuttal with the Usos "carrying Roman Reigns' bags" was enough to get his team the win. It's cool. I enjoyed this segment as it got my full attention. 

Cena is back and his promo was okay. So Rusev is finally back? Aw man, he has to feud with Cena again. I think I know where that is headed. Naomi made easy work on Lana again for the third time. Is Tamina going to become Lana's new trainer/partner? Decent segment between Orton/Aiden English/Mahal. Tyler Breeze cosplaying as Tenee Young backstage was hilarious. The Battle Royal was whatever but it did tease us with a Hype Brothers conflict. Decent show this week.


----------



## validreasoning

DammitC said:


> The funny part about that is that it's actually backfiring on them since it's making Sami Zayn get even more over with the crowds. He plays this role so well that many fans still find him to be likable lol


That's what Sami is like in real life. Its one of the reasons he got the el generico stuff to work because his real life goofiness played into it.

If wwe go full comedy with him he will only get more over as I don't think serious zayn will work unless he is top guy winning titles. I think we forget goofy Bryan got far more over than serious Bryan circa 2010-11


----------



## DammitChrist

PHX said:


> Show was amazing to be at live with floor seats. I actually got video Cena awkoledging me in the dark match main event after I did a thumbs up motion to him after I was just booing him a min before lol





Heath V said:


> Show was great, I was eight rows from The Ring, it is always much better to see it in person than on TV. Cena's return was great as well, the man is Main Event material and can work a crowd like no other.


Oh, boy! You guys were there live! How was the show for you? What were your favorite highlights from last night? Who received the loudest positive and loudest negative reactions from your perspectives? I'm interested to hear 

By the way, Happy Late Independence Day


----------



## PHX

DammitC said:


> Oh, boy! You guys were there live! How was the show for you? What were your favorite highlights from last night? Who received the loudest positive and loudest negative reactions from your perspectives? I'm interested to hear
> 
> By the way, Happy Late Independence Day


Was a really good show that I'm sure I probably wouldn't have enjoyed as much if I hadn't seen it in person. Highlights for me the AJ/Gable match, Seeing Orton beat the shit out of Aiden just cause of how close I got to see it (Orton is fucking bigger than I thought in person) The rap battle, and when it got to the final 3 in the battle royal. My favorite things after SD was over was the Swann/TJP match on 205 live, Cena pointing at me lol and the dark match main event of Cena/Shinsuke vs Rusev and Corbin since I was bummed at first when it seemed like Shinsuke wasn't gonna be on the show. 

Biggest heat is between Cena (even though he got just as much cheers) and Rusev got some pretty good heat on him and Roman Reigns when anything related to him showed. Biggest pop has to be Nakamura during the dark match tho that Paige line got one hell of a reaction. It's really close as to who is more over between AJ and Nakamura. On a sidenote jesus Christ at the amount of people with bullet club gear people had on during the show. That was the merch I saw wore the most besides AJ's stuff.

Watching a show live and just sitting back being a fan rather than try and analyze shit so much about who's getting buried and all that really helps you enjoy the show more.


----------



## JTB33b

Atleast this is a feud Zayn will win. I don't see him jobbing to Mr Kanellis.


----------



## V-Trigger

Erik. said:


> Rusev is a star. Time to start treating him like one.


By putting him in the same feud with Cena that they had 2 years ago.

:ha


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Couldn't be less interested in Cena and Rusev feuding again. Jinder continues to be boring as shit and I cringed when a few audible fans were guilt tripped into cheering for him when he accused the crowd of being prejudice against his skin colour. That said it was still the best Smackdown in ages even if that's not saying much.


----------



## Erik.

BrotherNero said:


> By putting him in the same feud with Cena that they had 2 years ago.
> 
> :ha


Meh, if Cena can put over Wyatt, Ambrose, Corbin and Styles within 6 month period. I'm sure they can have him put over Rusev. 

One can hope.


----------

